# BFD Question 1100 vs 1124?



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

I have seen a lot of info on the BFD 1124, but see many 1100 on the bay for pretty cheap. I want to tame my sub curve and wondered if the cheaper version would work for my needs. Any experiences are appreciated!

SVS 20-39PC+


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I've always used an 1100 myself. The only real difference is the D/A converters used are 24bit in the 1124 and 20bit in the 1100. But they still boast the exact same THD, bandwidth, crosstalk and noise figures.....

There is no difference...... brucek


----------

